
WikiLeaks’ New Guccifer 2.0 Leaks Reveal Obama Sold Off Public Offices to Donors - mysticlabs
http://observer.com/2016/09/wikileaks-guccifer-2-0-obama-sold-off-public-offices-to-donors/
======
vannevar
From the article, it doesn't appear there were any new revelations in the
documents at all, just an internally-produced summary of information that was
already public (ie, the past political donations of various appointees).

Am I missing something?

~~~
mysticlabs
The main thing is the pay-to-play donations for appointment of government
positions.

For example, Julius Genachowski, donated just under $3.5 million to the DNC
and OFA, and in exchange was appointed chairman of the FCC by Obama in 2009.

I don't believe this was well known before these leaks.

I still have yet to go through all the data, but supposedly theres a lot of
data having to do with the data structure of how the DNC moved data around.
This includes voter data, which was possibly used to manipulate the primaries
in favor of Clinton and away from Sanders.

More analysis is needed at this point, and it is likely more info will be
revealed as people sift through everything.

~~~
jljljl
From his Wikipedia page:

Genachowski was on the staffs of the Select Committee investigating the Iran-
Contra Affair and then U.S. Representative Chuck Schumer.[10] In 1994 FCC
Chairman Reed Hundt hired him as a senior legal advisor; he was chief counsel
1996-1997.[11]

For Senator Barack Obama's 2008 Presidential Campaign, Genachowski was
Chairperson of the Technology, Media and Telecommunications Policy Working
Group, which created the Obama Technology and Innovation Plan.[15] He also
advised and guided the Campaign’s innovative use of technology and the
Internet for grassroots engagement and participation.

After the November election, he co-led the Technology, Innovation, and
Government Reform Group for President-Elect Obama's Transition Team.[16] On
January 12, 2009, several news outlets reported that Genachowski would be
President-Elect Obama's choice to head the FCC. This was confirmed by a press
release on March 3, 2009.[17]

This isn't just some rando who donated money and got an appointment for it.

------
pc2g4d
Is this for real? It seems like this should be a massive scandal.

~~~
EJTH
The media will down play this. Blame it on Russia to try to detract attention
from the content as always, but yes, it is very likely real.

~~~
tdb7893
With all the Democrat related leaks there is definitely some organization
doing a concerted effort against them. The really strange thing is that they
haven't seemed to stumble upon anything actually illegal yet. Also, because
you generally appoint people who agree with your politics it would be weird if
none of the people you had appointed had ever donated large sums of money to
you. What would be more of a story is if they could pick out normal donations
from any actually sold positions

